# Need help in finding Travis Rice's jacket



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quicksilver T. Rice Rasta Jacket. Search this, there is one on ebay


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info man. I've been trying to find somewhere I could buy it, but to no avail. The ebay seller only has small


----------



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

Travis Rice


----------



## mikko (Feb 13, 2012)

Rasta is a good looking jacket, are these still available for sale?


----------

